# Can anyone ID this sub?



## Ksponberg (Mar 1, 2014)

Sub left in storage space.can anyone ID it? 
http://images.craigslist.org/00w0w_gpS2WleX5zk_50x50c.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/00O0O_152GyOmNifN_50x50c.jpg
http://images.craigslist.org/01515_36FL0oNuVQM_50x50c.jpg

send replies to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

whoa .. those pictures are even smaller than the first class stamp!
Maybe please ask that seller to let you know the brand and model! This way we'll have the correct part number.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

TINY pics


----------



## BevoBlitzN (Sep 13, 2013)

Here is the actual link with bigger pics NEW 12" SUBWOOFER FOR CAR STEREO


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Its similar to a Lanzar Max. I think a smaller company puts them out. Ive seen them somewhere on the internet


----------



## Ksponberg (Mar 1, 2014)

By looking at the photos, does it look to be a well made sub?


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

It honestly looks like a cheapo-depot sub. I wouldn't bother with it unless it's free. I'd be willing to bet you will find a tiny little 50oz motor if you pried that motor cover off.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Ksponberg said:


> By looking at the photos, does it look to be a well made sub?


Lanzar MAX12 12" Subwoofer 4 Ohm | 293-483

i would say no better than this lanzar...and at least here you would have the specs to build a box for it.


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

I've seen that weird surround pattern somewhere before....just cant remember where


----------

